# Tour de France Legacy Road Bike



## roadbikenoob (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey everyone, I’ve been riding bikes for sometime but I’ve never really got into it heavily, I would just ride cheap bikes I put together or was given as a present. Most the bikes I’ve had have been mountain bikes and I wanted to try out a road bike. I’m on a bit of a budget since I’m just starting out in college so I’m thinking of getting the Tour de France Legacy bike. I have found a lot of mixed reviews on it but the price is right for me. I haven’t seen any reviews on this site when I check the reviews so I thought I’d ask you guys.

Thanks in advance for the advice


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

What is your budget? I see this thing is about $235 on Amazon. At that price, I would get with someone knowledgeable about bikes and scour Craigslist for a used bike.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

This bike will end up as a clothes rack if it doesn't fit you properly and you don't like it. Why not go to a local bike shop and test ride some brand name bikes. $235 bikes, are throw-away bikes meant to last just a short time. The components are very cheap and I can bet the frame is fairly heavy. You're much better off spending several hundred dollars more and buying an entry level road bike from a reputable bike shop, who will be there to service your bike and assist you every step of the way.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

roadbikenoob said:


> I have found a lot of mixed reviews on it but the price is right for me. I haven’t seen any reviews on this site when I check the reviews so I thought I’d ask you guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice


Just because the price is right doesn't mean it's a good choice. :wink5: 

At this price, IMO it's better to go used - ideally, from your LBS. You'll get bikes a bit older, but of better overall quality with a level of sizing/ fit assistance. When purchasing from CL or other private sellers, as was stated above, best to bring along someone knowledgeable. 

Whatever you decide, make sure the bike fits. Uncomfortable generally means not ridden.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

roadbikenoob said:


> Hey everyone, I’ve been riding bikes for sometime but I’ve never really got into it heavily, I would just ride cheap bikes I put together or was given as a present. Most the bikes I’ve had have been mountain bikes and I wanted to try out a road bike. I’m on a bit of a budget since I’m just starting out in college so I’m thinking of getting the Tour de France Legacy bike. I have found a lot of mixed reviews on it but the price is right for me. I haven’t seen any reviews on this site when I check the reviews so I thought I’d ask you guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice


If I were you I would go to the LBS and ask to see the used bikes. I am sure that you can find a good deal if you search enough...


----------

